# Bodendecker unter Wasser?



## Silberorfe (9. Apr. 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ,

nach der Umgestaltung meines Teiches habe ich eine ziemlich steil abfallende Wand, die auch mit einer Böschungsmatte bedeckt ist. Das war auch vorher schon so, jetzt ist diese Fläche aber stärker ins Blickfeld gerückt. Die Matte war auch schon mit Algen bewachsen, das wird sie auch jetzt wieder machen.
Trotzdem suche ich etwas, um die Fläche ansehnlicher zu gestalten. Pflanztaschen wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber mir schwebt sowas wie ein Unterwasser-__ Bodendecker vor. Frage an die Pflanzenexperten: gibt es so etwas überhaupt?
Würde mich über eine schnelle Antwort freuen, da ich sozusagen in den letzten Zügen liege (was die Teicharbeit angeht).

Helmut


----------



## Susan (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Bodendecker unter Wasser?*

Ich bin kein Pflanzenexperte...ich habe __ Quellmoos mit einem Stein fixiert und im Teich liegen. Mir gefällt es und es ist auch im Winter grün.


----------



## sister_in_act (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Bodendecker unter Wasser?*

ich habe in einer teichecke, flachwasser, wasservergißmeinicht. es ist selbst  diesen winter unter und im eis grün gewesen. ( im frosche-__ kröten thread siehst du bilder davon.)
ebenso im flachwasser habe ich __ wasserfenchel, der allerdings bis45 cm hoch wird, aber sich ausbreitet.
sind jetzt keine unterwasserpflanzen aber bedecken wasserfläche und erstere ist leicht im zaum zu halten und sehen schön aus.

gruß ulla


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Bodendecker unter Wasser?*

Bodendecker in der ganz obersten Flachwasserzone mag es ja vielleicht noch geben, aber je tiefer es wird, desto unwahrscheinlicher wird es, dass es da noch Bodendecker für gibt.


----------



## Silberorfe (9. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Bodendecker unter Wasser?*

ich habe mir jetzt erstmal eine Böschungsmatte mit Pflanztaschen dahin gepackt, dann kann ich mir mit der Bepflanzung noch was Zeit lassen. Muss ich ja wahrscheinlich sowieso, damit das Wasser erstmal wieder "normal" werden kann. Bin weiterhin an Pflanzentipps für diesen Bereich sehr interessiert

Helmut


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Bodendecker unter Wasser?*

Hallo, 

Eleocharis acicularis bildet eine Art Unterwasserrasen bis in Tiefen von etwa einem Meter. Allerdings verdrängt es keine anderen Arten, ist also in der Hinsicht kein echter Bodendecker.


----------

